# smoke alarm



## cda (Feb 1, 2013)

saw this while looking for something else::::

"""""Can I install a combination smoke alarm?

The law and the code allow the use of photoelectric and carbon monoxide combination alarms but it does not allow ionization / photoelectric combination alarms to be used.""""""""

http://firesafety.vermont.gov/sites/firesafety/files/pdf/Code%20Info%20Sheets/2012_Residental%20Smoke%20Alarms.pdf

The state motto of Vermont is "Freedom and Unity."


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting!


An ionization smoke alarm is generally more responsive to flaming fires, and a photoelectric smoke alarm is generally more responsive to smoldering fires. For the best protection, both types of alarms or a combination alarm (photoelectric and ionization) should be installed in homes.

NFPA Smoke alarm safety tips



Virginia state motto: "Sic Semper Tyrannis"



Francis


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2013)

Photoelectric are the only approved detectors in Vermont.

So Francis, who is the lady that the state was named after?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Photoelectric are the only approved detectors.


Well that is all that is used around here for years in residential setting.  Where does it state that an ionized unit cannot be used.


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Well that is all that is used around here for years in residential setting.  Where does it state that an ionized unit cannot be used.


This is from the link that CDA provided.



> NFPA 101[9.6.2.12] Photoelectric Smoke Alarms: All newly installed smoke alarms in dwelling units, lodging or rooming houses, hotels and dormitories, shall be the photoelectric-only-type.


I didn't say that they can't be used....just that they aren't approved as the only detector....as long as there is a photoelectric type detector there can be as many ionization type detectors as anyone wants.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> This is from the link that CDA provided.I didn't say that they can't be used....just that they aren't approved as the only detector....as long as there is a photoelectric type detector there can be as many ionization type detectors as anyone wants.


Gotcha but that is only for the state of Vermont not a national code.


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Gotcha but that is only for the state of Vermont not a national code.


Yes that is correct.

I wondered why Vermont has banned combination smoke alarms.

So I Googled it and came up with this:



> Currently, ionization-type smoke detectors are banned in three states: Massachusetts, Iowa, and Vermont. However, elsewhere they are the dominant type of smoke detector, due to their low price.Now, what many people are unaware of is that there is a very serious problem with ionization-type smoke detectors: they are very poor at detecting slow smoldering fires. Ionization-type smoke detectors can take 15 to 30 minutes longer to sound than a photoelectric-type smoke detector, and sometimes won't even sound at all. Slow smoldering fires account for more deaths than fast flaming fires anually, most of which occur during the overnight hours.
> 
> Here is an in-depth explaination of the problems of ionization-type smoke detectors:
> 
> ...


Most of the homes that I inspect have a combination smoke/intruder alarm.  Chihuahua is the most popular.  They must only come in pairs because there is never just one.  I set them off every time.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Photoelectric are the only approved detectors in Vermont. So Francis, who is the lady that the state was named after?


Origins of US State Names

Who was Dewey Pearsall?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Most of the homes that I inspect have a combination smoke/intruder alarm.  Chihuahua is the most popular.  They must only come in pairs because there is never just one.  I set them off every time.


LOL, very clever indeed.


----------

